# Pastor Joe's thoughts...



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Pastor Joe's thoughts on PM. IMHO he's nailed it.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

It's good review, we have discussed these same issues here on the forum before.

The only part of the video I have a problem with is the pastors continual use of the word "buy" to acquire Gold or Silver. No one "buys Gold or Silver, what they are doing is converting assets from on form to another, whether it's cash, bit coins, pesos, or euro's.

Even my state considers Gold and Silver "money" because there is no sales tax when acquiring PM's.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Tweto said:


> Disregard!


Why? .


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> Why? .


I couldn't open the video or find it on You Tube, but when I went back to the video and clicked on the phrase to open it.

Then I went back to my post and changed it to what there now.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Tweto said:


> ...The only part of the video I have a problem with is the pastors continual use of the word "buy" to acquire Gold or Silver. No one "buys Gold or Silver, what they are doing is converting assets from on form to another, whether it's cash, bit coins, pesos, or euro's....


I don't understand.

So I don't "Buy" a car? I'm just converting paper (money) into metal, rubber and plastic?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

You also can't buy happiness, but you can buy guns & ammo...which is pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> So I don't "Buy" a car? I'm just converting paper (money) into metal, rubber and plastic?


Caribou explained this correctly but let me add a little bit to it.

The term "money" through the ages has always refereed to Gold or Silver (not dollars), not to cash. Technically the dollar is currency (not money) because it is the current form of paying off debts. In the last few hundred years the terms have become corrupt to mean the same thing.

We have only had the current form of currency since about 1964. before that the dollar was backed in Gold or Silver.

If you got to an international bank do you go to the teller and say you want to "buy" peso's? No, what you are doing is converting the US dollar to Pesos.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The video makes some good points. To clarify Dave Ramsey, baby step 1 is having a $1000 emergency fund. One of the later steps is to have enough money to pay your bills for 3 to 6 months. I wouldn't suggest buying PM's if you have less than $1000. You might have to sell them to pay for some major expense.

How you would rate the video depends to some degree on how you see the collapse. Will it be something that lasts a year or will it last for decades? I'm approaching 60 years old. My doctor wants to put me on insulin. Under ideal conditions I might make it another 10 or 15 years. In a long term collapse scenario I probably wouldn't make it more than a couple of years if that. 

I don't recommend having 10,000 rounds of ammo. If you need that much to defend yourself you're not going to live long anyway. If you need that much to hunt and survive that long you probably won't make it either. 

I get the idea of having different guns for different purposes. It can be a problem though if you have 10 guns and 1,000 rounds for each gun.

I agree with his main point that you want to be prepared before you buy gold or silver. Although even then you could still cash out your 401k right now and buy PM's before the stock market tanks. Even if you're not fully prepped yet as long as you have sufficient income to reach your prepping goals in the time you're looking at.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

BillS said:


> The video makes some good points. To clarify Dave Ramsey, baby step 1 is having a $1000 emergency fund. One of the later steps is to have enough money to pay your bills for 3 to 6 months. I wouldn't suggest buying PM's if you have less than $1000. You might have to sell them to pay for some major expense.
> 
> How you would rate the video depends to some degree on how you see the collapse. Will it be something that lasts a year or will it last for decades? I'm approaching 60 years old. My doctor wants to put me on insulin. Under ideal conditions I might make it another 10 or 15 years. In a long term collapse scenario I probably wouldn't make it more than a couple of years if that.
> 
> ...


This is a very common sense approach.

The way I address the issue of firearms is to standardize on the ammo and then only buy guns that use that caliber. Such as; all my hand guns are 9mm. I standardized on 12 gage 2 3/4" and 3 inch shells..223, and 22lr.

I only carry about 1000 rounds of each except for the 22lr which I have 10,000 rounds for.

I made the decision that I have sufficient quantities and have discontinued buying more.


----------

